# More Home Made Spoons (Pics)



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some aren't quite done yet. I'm playing around with different finishes n junk.
Can't wait to try out my new rattlers.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=29981&size=big&cat=&ppuser=1901


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are awesome. Hopkins has nothing on you, buddy.

Have you considered trying to paint them with those powder paints? I've never used them, but from what I've read and heard the powder paints are pretty easy to use.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I hadn't thought of powder paints, but was thinking about prizm tape and painting some. I'll see what info I can get on it. I'd love to do some perch ones. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Is there any soldering or welding involved?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

No welding. No Soldering. Just 1/4" hollow brass or copper tubing from Lowe's. Cut it to length, smash it almost flat, fill it with lead, file it to shape, and drill holes. It's really pretty easy.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some close ups
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=29983&ppuser=1901


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Those look good


----------

